# From the tower



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

No snipes...er cobia yet!! Kind of murky


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice view! How the heck do you get cold beer up there?:001_huh:


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Assembly line :thumbup:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Tobiwan said:


> Assembly line :thumbup:


I was thinking dumbwaiter or something. How tall is the tower?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

lastcast said:


> Nice view! How the heck do you get cold beer up there?:001_huh:


Rod trolley and a small bag!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Nice view! How the heck do you get cold beer up there?:001_huh:


I always hooked beer tab on my jig hook! I atleast always caught something good then either a beer or cobia!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

lastcast said:


> I was thinking dumbwaiter or something. How tall is the tower?


I don't know the exact height but if I had to guess I'd say 30ft


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Flatspro said:


> I always hooked beer tab on my jig hook! I atleast always caught something good then either a beer or cobia!


Yep yep we do that also. I made it easy on myself and bought a 21ft cc so I can just hand a beer up!! Hahahahahaha!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

You guys seen any brown ones yet?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Not a single one...the water is just to doodoo brown =(

The only fish I've seen all day are these


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Calling it for the day...gonna clean the boat and grill some steaks.

Give it a go again tomorrow hopefully


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Tobiwan said:


> Calling it for the day...gonna clean the boat and grill some steaks.
> 
> Give it a go again tomorrow hopefully


Dang bro hate to hear that. At least you got out and got some sun! Gonna give it a try tomorrow if weather holds. They are calling for 2-3ft tomorrow. Heck if the reports don't get any better I may just run offshore tomorrow. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

It certainly is a beautiful day


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

seen ya out there tobiwn.(thats a fine ride ya got!) we were in the purple contender w/ a crows nest.. we didn't see any either but did see a boat hoked up,to what i don't really know. back at the house at 3:30 to rig up some spanish we caught for some ting bigger.


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

We fished from FloraBama back west to nearly Mobile Bay. Nothing all day.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Man you boys are making my decision much easier! Looks like it's off shore for team WET DEBT!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

cobe killer said:


> seen ya out there tobiwn.(thats a fine ride ya got!) we were in the purple contender w/ a crows nest.. we didn't see any either but did see a boat hoked up,to what i don't really know. back at the house at 3:30 to rig up some spanish we caught for some ting bigger.


Thanks a lot! It's my father-in-laws boat I'm just lucky enough to have a ride on her. 

Yeah we didn't even see anyone turn on a fish :thumbdown:


----------



## Rodznreelz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Today*

We went 0 for 2 today. Saw several boats hooked up, too bad it wasn't us!!!


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

Went 1-1 on a 36 pounder caught at around 2:15 water was nasty


----------



## 20cent (Mar 24, 2012)

Catchin Em, where was this nasty water you speak of. Going tomorrow out of Destin and trying to decide if I'm gonna go east or west in the morning!


----------



## BlueHeron35 (May 8, 2008)

What boat were you on?


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

I caught my fish between portifino and Navarre and the water got a little better the further east I went and I was on a 21 Cape Horn


----------

